# What a day...... Storms and planes......



## ladylaw203 (May 18, 2001)

What a day! Has not rained much in months and TODAY my new bitch's plane circled for almost two hours due to thunderstorms.... However Gabbi Mariko Bohemia ZVV1 has arrived and we are home. Whew! Lufthansa rocks. I demand that airline from overseas when I can. If anyone is importing a dog and needs a broker in Houston to pave the way through US Customs,contact me. He is a friend and reasonable. Saves a trip to Customs office.


----------



## BR870 (May 15, 2011)

Awesome! Congrats on the new addition...

Got a pup coming in 2 weeks. Hope the same thing doesn't happen to us...


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

We want to see her, got any pic's to share? Also congrats on the new arrival.


----------



## ladylaw203 (May 18, 2001)

http://www.facebook.com/l.php?u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.youtube.com%2Fwatch%3Fv%3DM10U9MdWJSE%26feature%3Dyoutube_gdata_player&h=zAQHbPvhOAQFk5zeIQe0GZvf7mIQMewtVkWdZi3eQ6IaZwQ



http://www.facebook.com/l.php?u=htt...QF3e3BOAQGf2ujvfRLVAg6ilBieWQtuw9-kjnreCuK1Mg


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

she is gorgeous!! congrats and have fun with her


----------



## ladylaw203 (May 18, 2001)

Thanks! She will hopefully produce some working pups for me I was really relieved when the plane landed


----------



## ladylaw203 (May 18, 2001)

New record today 88 degrees. Poor Gabbi probably wants to fly right back outa here.....48 in the morning though


----------

